# this is my boy Sherman



## bunnyman666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Trix here-

Dumpy bought me a friend. He's really awesome 'cos he don't talk back. I lick him, bite him, and snuggle him. 

Love,

Trix


----------



## Hkok (Mar 7, 2015)

Oooh he is sweet. Remember to teach him all you know and don't let that Dumpy get any idea about what to teach him!


----------

